# Warum Bergwerk?



## machero (16. November 2004)

Was ist das tolle an diesen Rädern?


----------



## Lumix (16. November 2004)

machero schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das tolle an diesen Rädern?




Hallo,

auch hier muss ich mal wieder auf die älteren Einträge verweisen.

Wenn Du ein wenig stöberst, kannst Du die Begeisterung evt. verstehen!!!!!

Ich habe eine Anzeige in der Bike gesehen (3 Jahre her) und für mich stand diese Marke fest.
Frage mich nicht warum!!!  Ich kann es selber nicht erklären.

Das kennt doch wohl jeder, man sieht etwas und ist sofort Feuer und Flamme, auch, wenn es dieses Produkt von zig anderen Firmen zum günstigeren Preis angeboten wird.

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (16. November 2004)

machero schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das tolle an diesen Rädern?



Das ist doch eine rethorische Frage   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Eisenfaust (16. November 2004)

Oder eine rhetorische ...
Ich habe mir meines gekauft, weil man mich familiär dazu nötigte und weil ich unbedingt ein 'Wasserrohrstandard-MTB' haben wollte. Nun ja ... ich habe gelesen, daß so mancher Rahmen bricht, aber nur ein Bergwerk nicht


----------



## carloz (16. November 2004)

Ich wusste, dass das Wort komisch ausschaut.    (schreibt man daß, daß oder dass ? ) 

1. rhe|to|risch <Adj.> [lat. rhetoricus < griech. rhetorikós]: a) die Rhetorik betreffend: -e Figuren (Redefiguren); ...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## locationmaster (16. November 2004)

machero schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das tolle an diesen Rädern?



- quali stimmt (leider auch teuer  )
- hat style (finde ich)
- kleine firma (sympatisch)
- buy german (wirtschaft unterstuetzen   )
- faehrt nicht jeder (noch nicht, werden ja immer mehr)


----------



## Nomercy (16. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Oder eine rhetorische ...
> Ich habe mir meines gekauft, weil man mich familiär dazu nötigte und weil ich unbedingt ein 'Wasserrohrstandard-MTB' haben wollte. Nun ja ... ich habe gelesen, daß so mancher Rahmen bricht, aber nur ein Bergwerk nicht


Das ist richtig: 
- Marmorstein und Eisen bricht, aber nur ein Bergwerk nicht. 

Man könnte aber auch folgendes entwickeln: 
- Marmorstein und Eisen brechen, doch für ein Bergwerk muß man blechen. 

Ansonsten kann ich für mich nur sagen: Bergwerk? Finde ich gut.

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## tommix007 (16. November 2004)

ich mag das individuelle. es fährt nicht jeder und es hat stil und qualität.
man entwickelt eine besondere beziehung zu seinem bergwerk.

alles andere sind doch nur fahrräder!


----------



## Brägel (16. November 2004)

vielleicht weil dir beim 04er Faunus in L der Reifen beim Einfedern am Sitzrohr, am Zug und am Umwerfer schleift oder aber weil es einfach schwerer ist als andere - such dir was aus  

Gruß
Brägel


----------



## Madze (18. November 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht weil dir beim 04er Faunus in L der Reifen beim Einfedern am Sitzrohr, am Zug und am Umwerfer schleift oder aber weil es einfach schwerer ist als andere - such dir was aus
> 
> Gruß
> Brägel




Lese ich da etwa heraus daß die anfängliche Begeisterung etwas abgekühlt ist  

P.S was ist eigentlich aus Deinem Arschtritt-Thread geworden bzw. aus deiner
Motivation? Das war doch Dein Baby?


----------



## Brägel (18. November 2004)

Madze schrieb:
			
		

> Lese ich da etwa heraus daß die anfängliche Begeisterung etwas abgekühlt ist



Stimmt, anfänglich war mir noch nicht klar, dass ich den Federweg gar nicht nutzen kann und dass es durchaus leichtere Lösungen und vor allem richtig berechnete Rahmen gegeben hätte...



			
				Madze schrieb:
			
		

> P.S was ist eigentlich aus Deinem Arschtritt-Thread geworden bzw. aus deiner
> Motivation? Das war doch Dein Baby?



Die Motivation ist ganz o.k. (siehe Winterpokal). Habs zwar in den letzten Tagen nicht geschafft unter den TOP 100 zu bleiben (etwas gekränkelt) aber so schlecht ist die Bilanz nicht. Habe Anfang November angefangen und es tut sich langsam auch auf der Waage was...

sorry for off topic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joob45 (22. November 2004)

hallo brägel

wende dich doch mal mit deinem federweg problem direkt an bw bzw. vielleicht könnte auch jemand von bw stellung zu diesem problem hier direkt nehmen. es scheint ja doch ein bekannter mangel zu sein. da muß doch was zu machen sein damit man den ganzen federweg uneingeschränkt nutzen kann so wie er auch überall (datenblatt/prospekte 120/135 bei gr. m-xl) angegeben wird. ich denke bw steht hier in der pflicht.


----------



## bluesky (23. November 2004)

ich habs gekauft weil mich der Lutz Scheffer damals ausführlich per email beraten hat und gar nicht unbedingt aus sicht von bergwerk sondern allgemein ... 

ich kauf mir sicher kein bike weils ne bestimmte marke ist etc.


----------



## (Nordlicht) (23. November 2004)

Ist nicht schlecht, nur 80mm Federweg hinten (Faunus LSD) ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Servus


----------



## daif (23. November 2004)

80mm hinten ist nicht zeitgemäß??
das ist halt n Race/Marathon-Fully!!! 

ausserdem kommt es ja '05 mit 100 bzw 120 mm   

oder du wählst eins von den anderen aus, Faunus, Pfadfinder....


----------

